# What is the "best" bridge to use with a Bigsby on a Tele?



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey there guitar builders. I’m building a Thinline Tele (2 f-holes) and I’m looking for some input. I’m putting a Bigsby on it and I’m wondering what my best bet is for a bridge. Anyone have any ideas? Below is a mock up I did. 










Also, I was wondering if anyone would know where I can get a diagram for wiring the electronics. My plan is to have an individual volume controls and a shared tone control, a master volume on the lower bout, and a 3-way pickup switch on the upper bout. I’m likely going to put a TV Jones TV Classic (no ear mounts) in the bridge and a TV Jones T-Armand in the neck. My other thought I’m entertaining is putting in a pair of vintage gold foil moustache Harmony pickups instead(that is, if I can find them). 

Thanks!

P.S.
Below is a link to the thread about me buying the wood for this guitar if anyone cares. 
http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitar...hniques/44325-where-do-you-buy-your-wood.html


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice project. TV Jones would be cool. 
I did the 2 volume and one tone on a guitar I built and love it. 

Here is the diagram 
http://www.seymourduncan.com/support/wiring-diagrams/schematics.php?schematic=2h_2v_1t_3w


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello Prosonic

Bigby B5 is a cool looking unit, but they never stay in tune. I have one on my Rick 325 and I had to replace the spring by a solid bushing (loocking the trem) to keep the guitar in tune. But if you insist, try to find a Gibson or a Gretch bridge with rolers as saddles this will help (a little) to keep your guitar in tune.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> Here is the diagram
> http://www.seymourduncan.com/support/wiring-diagrams/schematics.php?schematic=2h_2v_1t_3w


Thanks for that! Very helpful. Could anyone describe how I could add a master volume to this wiring diagram?

I guess it would be the same wiring found on this, and many other Gretsch's. 

http://images.canadianlisted.com/nl...-falcon-guitar-reduced-xmas-price_5353439.jpg

Also, I find that the master volume on my Gretsch Nashville turns my tone to mud if you don't run it wide open. Are there any recommendations for particular parts I use for the wiring to give me the pest possible tone (as in, still clear and full when I turn down the master volume). 

Thanks!


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Jean GODBOUT said:


> Hello Prosonic
> 
> Bigby B5 is a cool looking unit, but they never stay in tune. I have one on my Rick 325 and I had to replace the spring by a solid bushing (loocking the trem) to keep the guitar in tune. But if you insist, try to find a Gibson or a Gretch bridge with rolers as saddles this will help (a little) to keep your guitar in tune.


I realize that Bigsby's (or any vibrato system for that matter) can be though of as an "automatic de-tuning arm" but I have a Bigsby on my Gretsch Nashville and I love it. When I play my other guitars that don't have a Bigsby, I find myself reaching for it to add a little wiggle and being disappointed when it's not there. I don't usually do much extreme stuff with the Bigsby, I just like to add a little shimmer to chords and lead work so for the most part it stays in tune fine. 

I was considering a roller bridge, but don't have any experience with them. Could anyone with experience recommend a quality roller bridge (Make/Model)? I want to do all hardware in nickel if possible.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Also, I'm at work right now and can't seem to see the picture of the mock up I posted. Do you guys see it in my initial post?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Why would you want a master volume? I think it's overkill. I mostly just feather the bridge pu back a bit if I have the middle position. But some good CTS pots. I am guessing that your Gretsch has some cheaper pots in it.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> Why would you want a master volume? I think it's overkill. I mostly just feather the bridge pu back a bit if I have the middle position. But some good CTS pots. I am guessing that your Gretsch has some cheaper pots in it.


Hi Shoretyus!

For most people it probably is overkill! For me though, I sometimes like to use a blend of both pickups while still being able to control the overall volume. For instance, If I'm playing 100% bridge and 50% neck, the guitar is going to be putting out a lot of volume. I want to be able to turn down the overall volume with one knob instead of fiddling with both (there's not enough time and you can't get the same blend of pickups). 

Also, I am really into Gretsch guitars and most of them have a master volume on the lower bout. I'm going for a Gretsch look, so I'd like to have it there. I guess that's the beauty of building your own guitar - you can do any stupid thing you want - like adding a master volume to the lower bout! 

I was inspired by these guitars...

http://www.atu2blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/bono-fender-guitar.jpg

http://www.gretsch-talk.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=763&pictureid=7081

http://www.willowsguitar.com/shop/data/goods/1278260628_m_0.jpg


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Why a master volume? 

I'm pretty sure every electric guitar I own either came with or was modified to have a master volume, except for my Squier CV Strat, and I'll eventually get to that one.

It's pretty much essential for me.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Fair enough.. I never really adjusted the volume on a guitar until I joined this forum . I run a compressor most of the time. If I need less volume I kick it off. 

The pickups on that guitar are really well balanced and there is no difference in volume between the two. 

I don't really like controls on the lower bout. I played a Washburn yesterday that had one and it reaffirms it for me .. but hey 25 + years on a Tele... 


Milkman said:


> Why a master volume?
> 
> I'm pretty sure every electric guitar I own either came with or was modified to have a master volume, except for my Squier CV Strat, and I'll eventually get to that one.
> 
> It's pretty much essential for me.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Shoretus,
If that's the way you run your guitar then you're right, it doesn't make sense for you to have a master volume. I play a lot of Soul, R&B, and old school funk and when I do I usually plug straight into my amp, so having more control over my guitars sound gives me a broader pallet of tones to work with. 

I think I'm going to start building soon!

I'm gonna put this question out again...

Does anyone know where I could find a diagram for Gretsch wiring?


----------

